# Some one made fun of my sentra!!!!!



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Last weekend a friend and I went to Books-A-Million to check out some magazines. Of course we were in the car section looking at the Import mags. Then some guy or kid around my age asked me if I was into imports. Of course I said "yea". Then he asked "what do you drive?" I said "a 94 sentra." Then the lil Fucker said It could be worse. My friend started to luagh at him as he walked away. Then when I went to go look for him to see what he drove he dissapeared somewhere with some other people. I mean he looked like the rocker type people with black army boots and a rock band on it like Korn or something with camo pants (no offense to anyone that might dress like that here but I am just pissed at him). I know my car is not fast but for someone who doesnt know nothing and I am sure he knew nothing about nissans then goes and talks shit pisses me off. Im sure he either didn't have a car or drove a civic or didnt have a car and thought that if you dont have a civic or some type of a exotic japanese car like skyline your car is shit. I was pretty pissed after he walked away and I was thinking about telling him that I have a SR20det but I doubt he knew what that was. But oh well just had to do some venting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

.....THAT's A SAD STORY....... lol....shoulda wooped his civic loving ass!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I know what you are saying, I get that crap too. The thing is, the people who talk shit about Nissan are usually completely ignorant about modding cars. They believe all you need is a POS Civic, add a fart car, cut your springs, put on 50lbs rims and that is performance. If you ask any real knowledgable car person they would say otherwise. Unfortunately, we need to deal w/ all the car modding posers and ricers out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

even the ga16 could beat civics


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I laugh at your puny Sentra!


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

Killed Civic DX with '94 Sentra E (2-3 car lengths). Pulled on his DOHC Neon on the highway at higher speeds. Sentra's are quicker than i thought they were.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

zeno said:


> *I know what you are saying, I get that crap too. The thing is, the people who talk shit about Nissan are usually completely ignorant about modding cars. They believe all you need is a POS Civic, add a fart car, cut your springs, put on 50lbs rims and that is performance. If you ask any real knowledgable car person they would say otherwise. Unfortunately, we need to deal w/ all the car modding posers and ricers out there. *


someone please tell that to my sister !!!

just recently i gave her friend(who drives a 96 accord) a lesson (talk down) in signaling and driving, because she cut me off right in front of me! without even looking or signaling!! .....so at home after a talk with my sis and her friend i start walking away and my sis says "she said you were trying to race her .. why did you do that , you know your car isnt fast " ....!!!!!!... i got sooo mad and i shouted back " i dont have to try to beat hondas !" 

???  .... when i race or "try to race" i always floor it .. but with my sis's friend all it took was half throttle to take her out on a freeway merge (and i could hear that she was really trying).. as with most other honda challenges


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *you know your car isnt fast *


 This is exactly what people say at school, but when I ask if they want to race they decline.Yes some people think that streetracing is bad and yada, yada, but thats a different story.But some actually will race but only if you happen to come up to them on a light or something. 

And its funny cause right now we have 3 or 4 hooked up nissan's and we all park next to each other. But since my friend kyle has a '94 240sx with a veilside kit and its painted a nice blue with white rims, he makes my car look fugly as hell, cause my car is stock white with no hubcaps a big fart can. And another thing is that there is only one civic at my school too, but I go to a somewhat small vocational school. But its still weird that I only see one civic that is hooked up and not riced. 

Oh and the other night I thought that I was in the civic nation commercail(but the revenge against nissan editon)because I was at a light and I swear about 3 or 4 hooked up civic surround my ass.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The thing is, who cares?No matter what kind of car you drive someone will always have a problem with it. You have to have thick skin when it comes to this stuff. I get shit from people for my cars too(and I have built 2 of em from the ground up).It hurts sometimes but I also get compliments too that far outweigh the negative comments.And here's my fav ricer kill story:I was delivering pizza in my then-new 98 Sentra XE and was at the light next to a riced out 1st gen Integra with 17's , a fart can and lowered.My Sentra was dead stock with a 5spd.The funny thing was that this kid tried to race me, and I took him-slightly.I thought that was pretty funny that a stock Sentra could compete with a Integra!


----------



## KellyKat (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey, I drive a Sentra and it's not fast...yet. Yeah the civic looks nice and can be fast but, why would you want to be like the rest of the [email protected]*#ing world and drive a CIVIC! I'm sick of seeing these people thinking their some hot shit. Be proud to drive a Sentra.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> No matter what kind of car you drive someone will always have a problem with it.


This is true, I could be driving a Skyline GT-R and some Mustang punk would still probably talk shit about imports and whatnot. The problem I have is there seems to be this select group of Civic owners that somehow have the idea that a Honda Civic is the end all be all of performance. It's absurd, I've heard dumbshit Civic owners claiming they are running 12's and taking out Z28s w/ nothing more that a few bolt on mods.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

zeno said:


> *This is true, I could be driving a Skyline GT-R and some Mustang punk would still probably talk shit about imports and whatnot. The problem I have is there seems to be this select group of Civic owners that somehow have the idea that a Honda Civic is the end all be all of performance. It's absurd, I've heard dumbshit Civic owners claiming they are running 12's and taking out Z28s w/ nothing more that a few bolt on mods. *


I love to see those people-they usually reside in my rearview mirror!Most so-called car people don't really have any idea what they are talking about.They think that because someone has a 9 second 5.0 Mustang in the NMRA that theirs is just as fast.The same goes for Civics, Camaros, Corvettes or any other vehicle that has a performance image.That is why I tend to like the off brand stuff instead. You have nothing to live up to and you really piss these people off when your car beats them.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

The guy drives a 77 Camaro and has a mullet. I say get over it!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Beware the Camaro Mullet, bane of all import tuners!

CamaroMullet: The CamaroMullet used to have full reign over the mullet brethren, but that was back in the 70's and 80's. This species has fallen from grace since, but can still be seen enjoying NASCAR events and shopping at Kragen, or up in the attic cooking up crank. Distinguishing features include: a molester mustache (peach fuzzy), tight-fitting acid wash jeans, and an ever present key ring hanging from thier belt loop. Feel the mulletude eminating through your computer screen from this rare pic, scary eh?

It is not recommended you confront the CamaroMullet, for they are very aggressive and cannot be hurt (this might be due to the frequent use of methamphetamines, angel dust, etc).

Taken from http://www.mulletsgalore.com/MG1999/mullets2.html









What the [email protected]*k you lookin at riceboy!!!


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

isnt owning a civic just linke not owning a car?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

mavenali said:


> *isnt owning a civic just linke not owning a car? *


Naah! But owning a Civic and dying your hair yellow is the import equivilent of the Camaro- Mullet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

SAD STORY MY FRIEND BUT THINK OF THIS HE IS JELOUS OF THE FACT THAT HE CANT OUT RUN A FORD FESTIVA!!!


----------

